# Battery storage



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

Help me fellow hobby talkers...I've got SEVERAL Black...SPEC...4000....SMC...LIPO... battery packs that I wish to STORE until the next carpet season. What is the BEST way to leave them in storage for the next 6-7 months.. I want them to be charge ready when next season starts up again...Your advise is SO MUCH APPRECIATED, and I THANK YOU in advance...LUCKY LANCE GO FAST(ER) TURN LEFT...or both if your offroading it...:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Charge them to 60% (about 3.8V/cell resting voltage), wrap them in bubble wrap, put them in a plastic bag with a dessicant pouch (those silica gel things that say "do not eat"), and put them in your home freezer.

Take them out a week before you want to use them and let them sit for 3 days to come up to room temperature gradually before you take them out of the plastic bag. The dessicant pouch prevents condensation.

I've stored my 1/8th scale off-road 4S packs like this for 3 off-seasons with no apparent degradation. Wrapping with bubble wrap slows down the temperature changes going in and out of the frezzer lessening any chance of thermal shock.


----------



## Flat6 (Apr 3, 2013)

I use the freezer method. Works great.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*pouches*

Where do I get those (do not eat) pouches?:freak:


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Ammo box then the freezer. Just in case.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

c barsalow said:


> Ammo box then the freezer. Just in case.


LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Lucky Lance said:


> Where do I get those (do not eat) pouches?:freak:


Sporting goods store might have some decent sized ones for use in gun safes. The ones I got are 3 ounce packs and one is sufficient for storing my batteries.

You can get really small ones (in large lots) on eBay, but you'd want to put a couple ounces worth in with the batteries.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=desiccant pouch&_fscr=1

Ideally you want larger ones that are designed to be re-activated by baking in the oven for a couple hours so you can re-use them.


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

ta_man said:


> Charge them to 60% (about 3.8V/cell resting voltage), wrap them in bubble wrap, put them in a plastic bag with a dessicant pouch (those silica gel things that say "do not eat"), and put them in your home freezer.
> 
> Take them out a week before you want to use them and let them sit for 3 days to come up to room temperature gradually before you take them out of the plastic bag. The dessicant pouch prevents condensation.
> 
> I've stored my 1/8th scale off-road 4S packs like this for 3 off-seasons with no apparent degradation. Wrapping with bubble wrap slows down the temperature changes going in and out of the frezzer lessening any chance of thermal shock.


I was looking for this kind of tutorial on internet for few days. Actually I'm pretty new at this rc hobby and want to store my rc batteries for 8-9 months. I found your hints to be most valuable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## james04k (May 16, 2013)

ta_man you are amazing, you explained it very well. Thank you for being so helpful.


----------

